# Swap huge prewar Raleigh roadster



## chris667 (15 Jan 2009)

This one, which I bought last week.
It was gorgeous, and a bargain, but it's enormous. 26", with 28" wheels, but at 5'10" with a 29"inside leg I can't even get on it. Reminds me of riding my dad's racer as a kid.
All in good order with original parts that work fine. It'd be fine to commute on, nothing's siezed and it's stucturally perfect.
According to its frame number, it was built sometime between 1930-33.
I will sell it (make an offer, you never know  ), but I really want a project bike with a 18"-21" frame. Doesn't necessarily have to be old, but it has to be interesting. I like fixing old bikes up, what can I say? 
Here's a photo:


----------



## Dave5N (17 Jan 2009)

Your dad used to race one of them?


----------



## chris667 (17 Jan 2009)

Alas, no. I'm the first in my family who appreciated cycling.
He had an old 10 speed racer, made up from an old frame he found dumped in a garden, but he didn't really use it.
Sitting on it reminds me of trying to ride a bike that's much too big for me.


----------



## Hilldodger (17 Jan 2009)

Chris, you have pm


----------



## chris667 (17 Jan 2009)

I'm near Reading, if anyone wants to come and have a look...


----------



## George W B (13 Feb 2009)

Do you still have the bike ?


----------



## chris667 (13 Feb 2009)

Afraid not. Hilldodger's friend has it now, and I have a Raleigh Clubman!


----------

